# Dictatorship Hitman Confesses On Talk Radio-The Pinochet Regime In Chile.



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2015)

A hitman for the brutal Chilean dictator General Pinochet apparently confessed to some of his deeds on a talk radio show.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/12/16/mass-murderer-confesses-on-the-radio.html

Article reminds us of how brutal & unrepentant this pos was. Many of his brutal atrocities are recounted. I seem to remember alot about disappearing people. I think Jack Lemmon was in a movie about it. And Pinochet always seemed to come up when the cia and south America came up. Even Spain wanted him for war crimes. He lived until 91 without penalty or consequence.

This is a perfect example of why no one or no country should tolerate a dictator.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

No proof that this guy is a real hit-man, though .... sounds suspicious.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> No proof that this guy is a real hit-man, though .... sounds suspicious.



Nah, but who has/keeps a brutal history or details like that floating around in their head ready to talk about it in flash.

 Must say that 'call' was used as a segue to this article on Pinochet. Important history not to forget.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Nah, but who has/keeps a brutal history or details like that floating around in their head ready to talk about it in flash.
> 
> Must say that 'call' was used as a segue to this article on Pinochet. Important history not to forget.



Oh, I agree that Pinochet was a monster.

It's just, I don't know ... crank calling ... drunk ... talking about the Italian ... and you could have that story pre-crafted, maybe to impress certain types of ladies ... 

I'm just very suspicious of everything these days.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

That's because you are an elf, Phil, they are suspicious and nervous beings!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

oakapple said:


> That's because you are an elf, Phil, they are suspicious and nervous beings!



Whaddaya' m-m-m-m-mean, nervous?

You're just hating on me 'cause I'm vertically challenged!

DISCRIMINATION! DISCRIMINATION OVER HERE !!!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

Sssshhhh! Not so loud, you be be a little elf but you have a big voice.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

That should read maybe, not be be ( in case you think it's an Englishism)


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

I had vocal chord elongation and supplementation work done ...

I was going for James Earl Jones but ended up with Jerry Lewis.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh you Americans and your plastic surgery!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

Back to the North Pole with you.


----------

